# MWV Leases available



## Cane_Creek (Dec 2, 2008)

I check this site from time to time to see what is out there, mostly in SC.  I acquired my lease through this site 2 years ago.  Most of the time the leases come up in late Spring/Summer when the leases are due.  However I noticed a few in GA available.  Usually they are by bid only, but these are available now with no bidding.  Maybe no one wants them?  I don't know much about the areas....  Anyone shed some light on why these leases maybe available and haven't been taken yet?

When the page opens select Georgia from the drop down box.
http://www.meadwestvacohunting.com/HuntingLeases/AvailableLeases


----------



## striper slug (Dec 2, 2008)

*available lease*

might be too expensive for most of us poor folks


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 2, 2008)

striper slug said:


> might be too expensive for most of us poor folks



At least he was nice enough to pass it along to us...


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 2, 2008)

They have been on the site for awhile now.  Too far for me and too much acreage.  Wish they would lease them off in smaller parcels.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe the lease price of $10 an acre is negotiable.  If I was looking to acquire some land I'd call them up and make an offer.  You never know.


----------



## blsoutdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

A lot of people don't want it because it has been clear cut and is replanted with pines. It is owned by a timber company, that is Mead. They will come in and clear cut a property with out notifying you at all. Be wise about leaseing from timber companies. 
Some properties are rather large and more costly, and they will stay available for a lot longer.
Hope this answers your questions a little.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Dec 4, 2008)

It's MeadWestvaco not Mead.
Clear cuts make great deer hunting.  I lease from MeadWestvaco (use to work for them).  They have done a great job managing the timber on my lease.  They also told me they were going to be cutting the first of April (turkey season).  I told them please hold off till May and they did.

I wouldn't pass up the opportunity to lease land because it was clearcut - planted pines.  Just my opinion....


----------

